# "Mediterranean" salad dressing?



## DoreenBrown (May 20, 2010)

I am a novice cook and have an idea for a cold pasta salad I'm calling "Mediterranean" salad. It consists of marinated artichoke hearts, sundried tomatoes and black olives (and maybe feta cheese?) served with rotini. I would really like some suggestions as to what kind of dressing would go good with this. All I can think of, in my very limited experience, is some kind of oil/vinegar type (maybe this would be good with some additions and the right kind of herbs/spices).
Thanks!


----------



## lyndalou (May 20, 2010)

I think a very simple dressing of good olive oil, lemon juice, salt and pepper would be perfect. You might add some oregano to it, or any fresh herb, but keep it simple,


----------



## larry_stewart (May 20, 2010)

If the marinated artichokes are packed in an oil/ vinegar based marinade, U may be able to use that as the dressing, or at least as a base for the dressing u will create.

Usually when i make a cold pasta salad, ill use the " good seasons" salad dressing.


----------



## letscook (May 20, 2010)

greek dressing
    3/4 cup olive oil
    2 teaspoons garlic powder
    2 teaspoons dried oregano
    2 teaspoons dried basil
    1 1/2 teaspoons pepper
    1 1/2 teaspoons salt
    1 1/2 teaspoons onion powder
    1 1/2 teaspoons dijon mustard
    1 cup red wine vinegar


----------



## BreezyCooking (May 20, 2010)

I agree that the oil from the marinated artichoke hearts should be more than enough.  Nothing is worse than a drenched overdressed pasta salad.


----------



## DoreenBrown (May 21, 2010)

Thanks folks! I really like the oil the marinated artichoke hearts are packed in and was wondering how to 'clone' it. You're probably right that the amount that comes with the artichoke hearts is probably enough.


----------

